# Alvin Plantinga interviewed by news agency about his A/C unit.



## Willflyforfood (May 24, 2013)

Alvin Plantinga, possibly the greatest analytical philosopher of our time, being interviewed by a local news agency about his broken air conditioning  . They seem to have no clue who they're talking to. 

Expert: Don't wait until AC unit breaks - YouTube


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 24, 2013)

When he said, "It could be worse...", I was really hoping for something, well, apocalyptic


----------



## Philip (May 24, 2013)

What's funny is that he uses the same tones of voice when talking about theology


----------

